# Old amp refurbishing



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Last year my brother gave me an amp with a cab that he got for $40 in a garage sale. The amp wasn't working . I decided to have a look at it and ...

http://www.jcayer.com/bricolages/renoamp.htm

The amp, a *Riviera 725*, is suppose to be in the 20-25 Watts range and the cabinet hold a 15" speaker. It's supposed to be a bass amp but the guitar sounds nice and clean evilGuitar: 

Since about one year, at least 5 persons (1 from England, 1 from British Columbia, 2 from New Brunswick, 1 from Ontario) wrote me that they had the same amp. 

This amp was made in the 60's in Montreal by a company called Pepco. (Pine electric company I think)

Have fun :food-smiley-004:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Enjoyed your presentation.Not a project for a newby. Beautiful amp. Like the bass setup. How much to buy it?

cheers
RIFF


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Riff,

Thanks for the comment.

This has become my wife's bass amp. I borrow it sometime to practice, only when she's out of the house... So it's not for sale. But considering, the tubes replacement, all the new parts, the new 15" bass eminence speaker, plus the 15 - 18 hours I have put into it, ... :confused-smiley-010


----------



## popstudioguitar (Nov 2, 2008)

*Wow !!*

Great job for the step by step Pepco restoration. Very useful.

I've included a link to your blog on my site. Hope you don't mind.

I'm trying to collect any info about the Pepco cie and products. 

If you have any input, feel free.

http://sites.google.com/site/pepcotubeampinfo/

http://sites.google.com/site/pepcotubeampinfo/

Thanks,

Christian


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

popstudioguitar said:


> Great job for the step by step Pepco restoration. Very useful.
> 
> I've included a link to your blog on my site. Hope you don't mind.
> 
> ...


Salut Christian,

No problem. 

Super ton site !!! I'll add a link to your website.

Merci !!! :smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------

